# My first ingot



## Saminator (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish the pictures were better. Thanks to everyone here. This information is so valuable and I could not have come even close to doing this without all of you guys on this forum!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice looking.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 26, 2010)

What was your source material?


----------



## Saminator (Jun 26, 2010)

Lasersteve,

I got a little bit of everything in that ingot. I had been keeping old circut cards from PC's for years. I ended up with about 1400g of edge connector fingers (used your AP method to remove them), I had about 15 RISC processors, maybe 80 P2, handfull of other processors, I also refined some Karat gold. I asked several family members for a small piece of jewlery or broken gold and got stuff from about 15 different family members, I bought a pickup truck load of old surpluss PC's from Nasa Kenedy Space Center, just a mix match of all kinds of gold from all kinds of places.

I have a friend who is a jewler/goldsmith and he is going to cast it into some kind of family heirloom. Maybe when I have a total of 5 or 6 Ozt. That ingot weighs 33.5g. It still needs cleaned up a bit. I can see little bits of pink/purple stuff almost a haze in the borax still clinging to the top and in my melting dish. If the pictures were better you can see a crystal lattice pattern in the gold on the bottom. I am very proud of it.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 26, 2010)

You did a fantastic job on the bar for your first time.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 26, 2010)

No doubt - looks nice!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks great.
Another student graduates.
Is anybody keeping count?
This school rocks.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 27, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Looks great.
> Another student graduates.
> Is anybody keeping count?
> This school rocks.
> ...



AuU :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 27, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great.
> ...



I was thinking
School of Noxx,
its not hard.

Jim


----------

